# How to setup Netgear wireless router to access WI-FI



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2011)

Today I bought a Net Gear Wireless router for my existing Beam Cable Connection. I'm having trouble setting up Wireless connection so that I can connect my mobile to the WI-FI.

Can someone help me on this.

45 View and still no response come on guys.


----------



## vkumarg89 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hii 

Its easy just install wireless router driver as from CD given with it and follow all steps .

CHoose WKEPV2 as your medium.

Plz explain your problem in detail if you encounter any .


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2011)

vkumarg89 said:


> Hii
> 
> Its easy just install wireless router driver as from CD given with it and follow all steps .
> 
> ...



Thanks for replying bro.
Now I'm able to connect to the internet using the router. But the only problem is for the wireless setting I'm able to connect using the OPEN connection whereas I want to go for the encrypted one as mentioned above. Can you kindly help how do I set this up?


----------



## vkumarg89 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hii 
U need to access your Wifi router at its default ip(generally 192.168.0.1 or .1.1)  and find security settings tab . Find sumthng related to SSID and enter your wifi name and AP .


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2011)

Actually there are couple of settings there for secure connection not sure which one to chose and how to configure.


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 6, 2011)

Post a screenshot.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry for digging up an old thread.
Guys any idea how can I configure my netgear router so that when I connect to wifi using tablet or other PC it should prompt for password.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2012)

Setup of ADSL Modem/Router UT-300R2U with Linksys Wireless Router WRT54G


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 27, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> Setup of ADSL Modem/Router UT-300R2U with Linksys Wireless Router WRT54G



Can the same be used for Netgear as well?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2012)

basic settings for all wifi routers are similar.anyway you should just focus on security settings.


----------

